# Badges



## Individual (Nov 6, 2013)

Hello!

Okay, so this is a question. 
I see many people with "badges" under there name and post count, i was wondering how does one acquire them?

Also is there a post somewhere with all of the badges and how to obtain them or something similar?

Thanks.


----------



## TSM (Oct 8, 2013)

This might help: http://slingshotforum.com/topic/20427-competition-slingshot-qualification-badge/

and good luck.


----------



## S.S. sLinGeR (Oct 17, 2013)

Earn/Beat what the badge means


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Most of the information you request can be found in the Competitions thread. This past summer there was a sequence of competitions initiated by Bill Hays in the General thread. Some badges were spun off from that competition and you can find information about them in that rather long thread. I am in the process of writing up in a more accessible way the requirements for those badges.

Cheers ..... Charles


----------

